# Kantop Isomatten internal screens - A Class... have you got?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


Further to recent threads about obtaining some screens for our Adria Vision I decided to buy some Kantop Isomatten internal screens...

They arrived from Germany this morning and I've a couple of questions to ask anyone who has the same screens... preferably on an A Class vehicle.

1. Do the suction pads stick to windows that have the makers etching marks on?
2. Should they be a good 1-2 larger than the glass?

I've gone to fit them today, but in my opinion they are too large, coupled with the fact that the suction pads don't stick to where the 'etched' logos are on the glass.
I'd assumed they would fit into the window rebate... I'm having real difficulty in stretching out the suckers to keep it taught... especially the windscreen as it's massive... who knows?

They are very well made though.

PS off to Germany/France Tuesday night, so will definitely need them!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wilse;

I've got the kantop internals for our hymer.

The suckers will only stick properly on clear glass, won't work on any etched bits.  

Ours are a perfect fit to the exact size of the screen and side windows. The windscreen one is a bit fiddly because of its size but you get used to it with practice.

Sounds to me like they have sent you the wrong set.  

Were away Tuesday too, have a good one, even without screens!

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Pete

I think they are for our model... don't think the shapes would fit anything else.

The etching thing is a problem as on each side two of the four suckers won't stick.

I think they have just made them too large.
I will take them with me... no choice now.
Van Comfort said if there was any problem they will sort out, so I'm OK with that... just a little disappointed.

Do you also use your internal blinds as well as the screens or is there not room?

PS where you off to...?

w


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think you will have any problems getting them swopped when you get back, Vancomfort have always been excellent for me.

I use the side ones and draw the screens as it looks neater but can't with the front screen as it rubs against the blind.

Heading for Berlin for the new year stopping off somewhere in between for Christmas  

Pete


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We ordered a set from Van Comfort on 4 Dec and still waiting for them to arrive. Were away end of next week, hoping they arrive in time.

Andy


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

wilse said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> I think they are for our model... don't think the shapes would fit anything else.
> 
> ...


Van Comfort supplied mine and also gave me extra suckers. So after we had used them for one ski season we took them to an upholsterer who put in extra holes for extra suckers near those awkward etched areas. Also for the short term use a bluetack type material to stick them on.

Have a good trip - Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Van Comfort are an excellent company - I'm sure they will sort any problem out if you are not completely satisfied.Give them a call.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

wilse said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> I think they are for our model... don't think the shapes would fit anything else.
> 
> ...


Hi

We have a set for our rear Renault doors from van comfort. Personally we could do with some extra suckers to those fitted.Having discussed the problem with van comfort we have decided to use velcro across to hold them better fitted than they are. Havent done this yet because until reading this thread I forgot. I am going to put velco at several point around the window frame and use a length of velcro across to help hold them better.

Motorhomer2


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We ordered a set from Van Comfort on 4 Dec and still waiting for them to arrive. Were away end of next week, hoping they arrive in time.
> 
> Andy


They've arrived, will be doing a trial fit tomorrow 

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just got back from doing a trial fit of our new thermal screens to the van. They are one piece with a front panel that is secured with Velcro to allow it to be folded down. The side sections have a door pocket on each side to allow it to be secured with the doors. Each door pocket has been cut away to allow the locks to work correctly.

I fitted it by myself in about 4 minutes first time by first looping it over the wing mirrors to keep it off the ground and securing it round the doors. It is then possible to secure it further if required using elastic cords. 

From the inside there is only a small patch of light entering at the bottom corners of the windscreen which can be cured by pulling the screen down a tad.

This is the first time Van Comfort have supplied a 2 door screen (door pocket fixing and not stuck on strip) for an A class and the manufacturer involved sending photos of the van and the door lock positions to them.

Im quite impressed with the tight fit of the screens and will take so photos of the van when were away over Christmas. 

The only down side so far is the size of them when rolled up in the bag. The bag could be much better designed with straps to enable it to be compressed a bit.

Andy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I was really interested to read your post as we are awaiting the arrival of our new Burstner Elegance and ours, like yours, will have the 2 cab doors. I just wonder if the 2010 Burstner cab is the exact same cab window design and size as yours is, because if it is, then Van Comfort could just order an identical set to yours?

I will look forward to seeing your photographs and hearing how effective you found them.

Enjoy your Christmas trip and don't forget the photographs.  

Sue

PS We found out today that our Burstner is almost ready to be shipped over to the UK, it is just awaiting it's much talked about new fangled alloy wheels. Fingers crossed when the Burstner factory re-opens after the Christmas break, it wont be long after before we can take delivery of our brand new toy! Oooh we can't wait - and it will give us something special to look forward to once the excitement of Christmas is all over.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Sue

No problems, Il post some photos around new year when we get back. Have a good Christmas

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

As stated above here are some images of the screens fitted to our van.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

And a few more


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Andy,

They look great.  

By the way I have sent you a PM.

Sue


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Andy/Sue

We too are awaiting delivery of our Burstner (Aviano i728g) due in March  

These screens look the beezneez.

Having just spent New Year in Aviemore with our lovely Bessacar we experienced some really low temperatures where the cab area just would not heat up so will definitely be looking for insulation for the new MH

Andy, your opinion on performance would be appreciated

Sue , enjoy your new Burstner

Bill


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive dragged my feet at buying a set of screens as I was a tad skeptical about how beneficial they would be. I now wish Id bought a set sooner as they virtually eliminated all the condensation, Ive very impressed with the effectiveness of the screens.

Steve Beavers from Van Comfort has been excellent to deal with and is very knowledgeable. 

About the only negative I can think of is that they take up quite a bit of room when stowed. The bag that they come in could do with so straps to enable the bag to be strapped up and reduced in size.

The screens are supplied with door pockets for both doors so that you dont need the use a awning strip or press studs to fix them in position, however the screen still has the flap fitted to be able to do this.

All in all, well worth it

Andy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Just to let you know our screens arrived yesterday, ordered from Van Comfort and delivered directly from the manufacturer in Germany.

My goodness, they are well made as Andy described and I just cannot get over the amount of material in them compared to the ones for the Auto Trail. 

Van Comfort have been absolutely fantastic to deal with and when I mentioned to him we were MHF members he very kindly gave us a discount of £17.00. I know these screens are NOT cheap but they are superb and of course nobody in the UK makes screens to fit our particular M/H!

We just need the M/H now but fingers crossed all the work on her will be completed over the next few days and then she is officially ours! Can't take her out on the road until 1st March though but at least if she's on the drive, she can be being prepared for her first trip out into the big wide world!  

Thanks Andy for all your help and advice in this matter and we really are absolutely delighted with these screens.  

Sue


----------

